# 4 plant system



## Wantstogrowbuds (Apr 21, 2015)

So, basically what I wanna do is have 4 plants in 4 different buckets and use only one pump and keep the reservoir out of the tent. I also want to be able to use this set up through out the whole grow and not switch it at flower time. Basically the idea is 4 huge plants under a 1000w light. 

Does this sound achievable? Can you recommend a good method to achieve this result and maybe a pump that would do the trick? I'm a soil grower looking to move to hydro and i'll be honest it confuses me a bit. So If you guys could shed any light on me that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Baddestruffest (Apr 22, 2015)

I have seen a lot of people have good success with the atami 4 pots dripper systems. Cheap and reliable.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2015)

Just popped in to say green mojo.. I am a dirt girl so can't help you but there are lots of great water growers that can.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2015)

I certainly thing it is doable, but how huge you can let your plants get will depend on the size of the space....so, how large of a space are you talking about?  And some strains just do not grow to be large plants.  So, what strain are you thinking? 

I have not used the Atami system, but, to me, it does not look large enough to grow 4 monster pots.  And it does not appear that you can locate the res remotely.  I have had a lot of trouble with drippers over the years, too.  It just seems that the nutes in the res cause the drippers to clog frequently.  Do you want to use something ready-made or do you want to DIY something yourself?  If you want to make something, you can customize it to your specs and space or there are many "plug and play" recirculating systems that would probably work great.  I think that an RDWC might be the easiest for a beginner.

Make sure that you have a pH meter, calibration fluids and pH up and down.  You also need something to read PPMs.  Familiarize yourself as much as you can with hydro and the method you decide on.  You can run your ideas by the people here as we do have many great hydro growers.


----------



## Baddestruffest (Apr 22, 2015)

Never ceases to amaze me THG how much thought and positive energy you put into each and every post.


----------



## Wantstogrowbuds (Apr 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I certainly thing it is doable, but how huge you can let your plants get will depend on the size of the space....so, how large of a space are you talking about?  And some strains just do not grow to be large plants.  So, what strain are you thinking?
> 
> I have not used the Atami system, but, to me, it does not look large enough to grow 4 monster pots.  And it does not appear that you can locate the res remotely.  I have had a lot of trouble with drippers over the years, too.  It just seems that the nutes in the res cause the drippers to clog frequently.  Do you want to use something ready-made or do you want to DIY something yourself?  If you want to make something, you can customize it to your specs and space or there are many "plug and play" recirculating systems that would probably work great.  I think that an RDWC might be the easiest for a beginner.
> 
> Make sure that you have a pH meter, calibration fluids and pH up and down.  You also need something to read PPMs.  Familiarize yourself as much as you can with hydro and the method you decide on.  You can run your ideas by the people here as we do have many great hydro growers.


.                                 

It's a 4x4x7 sized tent. Going with feminized white widow or maybe a big bud but leaning towards the widow. Was considering a DIY style operation. With this set up what am I looking to purchase? 4 buckets for the plants, a good pump(my main issue) and some line, air stone and drippers? I'll check out the system you guys mentioned. Lol 3/4s done of my first grow and I'm already addicted.


----------



## Wantstogrowbuds (Apr 22, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Just popped in to say green mojo.. I am a dirt girl so can't help you but there are lots of great water growers that can.



Hey thank you! I'm doing my first grow right now in dirt. The pics are a bit old but they are coming along nice for a first grow attempt. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71326


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2015)

For a first grow, that looks very good.  And it is very nice bud development for 3 weeks flowering.  You may be surprised how much they bulk up and put on weight in the next 5-6 weeks.  

I think that you will be happier with White Widow than Big Bud.  I just always think of Big Bud as more a commercial crop, more bud, but not as good as other strains that produce less.  

If you want to make your own system, you can look at commercial systems and see what they used as far as size of totes/buckets/ res size, pump size, etc.  Do a search on RDWC hydro systems and see if that is what you have in mind.


----------

